# Win Bench



## CrackerJack (Oct 3, 2010)

*WinBench*

---Description---
WinBench Does A Series Of Test To Your PC:

Disk Sequential and Random Read/Write Performance
CPU Compression Performance (Lempel-Zev/AES256)
Memory Performance
Direct 3d Performance (Direct X 9/10)

---Requirements---
Windows 7

---Current Version---
 v3.0.3.0


---History---
v3.0.3.0
Fixed- Database Features
Removed- Vista Support

v3.0.2.0
Added- Online DataBase(Add/View)
Added- View Previous Results
Fix- Update, Wasn't Given Options

v3.0.1.0
Redesign- As Of Right Now Windows 7 x64 Is Only Supported... x86 Support Will Come Soon.
Added- Error Support (Error File Will Exist In The Same Location As WinBench)
*Note- If You Have This Version, Please Download Latest Version

v3.0.0.0
Redesign- UI
Removed- DWM Test (Time Consuming and Results Vary On Installed Codecs)
Added- Direct3d Test (By Far Better Graphic Test)
Removed- Online Updating (No Need For A Handful of Kb's, Checking For Updates Is Still Possible)


---Screen Shot--


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 3, 2010)

kewl...but I get this error over and over and never completes the test even tho I click continue.


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 3, 2010)

Did a video play? That happens when it is canceled, I'm working on a way around it


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 3, 2010)

CrackerJack said:


> Did a video play? That happens when it is canceled, I'm working on a way around it



nope...I get a totally black screen for like 6 seconds then the screen comes back but no video test at all to be seen.

Do you need anything from me?


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 3, 2010)

There should be a video, then the 6 secs black screen. The test are not in order as seen. I'm working on a fix now. But it's 3am lol so it will be tom before i can get a update on it


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 3, 2010)

CrackerJack said:


> There should be a video, then the 6 secs black screen. The test are not in order as seen. I'm working on a fix now. But it's 3am lol so it will be tom before i can get a update on it



Ok kewl... ya no video ...I will test the new release when you have it.Gnight


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 4, 2010)

ok a little better but the dshow test faild.


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 4, 2010)

try with this codec. Must have DirectShow decoding filters


* Nice scores tho  Now if i can get more people to post more screenshots. I can make a grading scale. So come on guys let me see some results


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 4, 2010)

ehh... I agree its  DirectShow  issue but DirectShow  is working just not with your bench.so any way tried after installing and same thing.


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok just upload a stable version, if u downloaded it before be sure to remove it. This version uses different video formats. And is a smaller size overall. Some features have been disable till i can get them running smoother (Settings). But if you have problem plz post a screenshot. But if not, post one anyways.... Grading scale is not the best cause i've only tested 3 computers and seen DRDNA results..


----------



## char[] rager (Oct 6, 2010)

I downloaded the one you just put up, 1.0.1, unzipped it, double-clicked on it, and it will not open up.

I keep on getting that generic windows error message like "Win_Bench has stopped working..."


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 7, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> I downloaded the one you just put up, 1.0.1, unzipped it, double-clicked on it, and it will not open up.
> 
> I keep on getting that generic windows error message like "Win_Bench has stopped working..."



did you install .net 4


----------



## char[] rager (Oct 7, 2010)

I have all three parts to the .NET Framework 4 since I dabble a bit into the .NET languages in Visual Studio 2010.


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 7, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> I have all three parts to the .NET Framework 4 since I dabble a bit into the .NET languages in Visual Studio 2010.



i'm stump then... i download, exact and ran fine.. i'll check again

edit, found a problem. uploading new now


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey all right! It runs just fine now on system in the signature. Nice job!
Oh I almost forgot...the new download is missing the 720p.wmv file but I still had the other download and grabbed it from that befor I deleted it.;-)


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 7, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Hey all right! It runs just fine now on system in the signature. Nice job!
> Oh I almost forgot...the new download is missing the 720p.wmv file but I still had the other download and grabbed it from that befor I deleted it.;-)



yeah i haven't added it in the program yet, so i left it out. meant to before


care to post a screenie


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 7, 2010)

Here ya go.







Hey with out the 720p.wmv in the data folder you get the script error pop up and have to hit continue...so adding the 720p at least stops the script error from popping up.


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 8, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38275&stc=1&d=1286491612
> 
> ...



wow nice score, o yeah that is true.


----------



## char[] rager (Oct 8, 2010)

Dude, wow, I don't know what is going on. I downloaded and unpacked your latest upload, and IT DOES NOT WORK  I still get that same error message "Win_Bench has stopped working..."

Just to test and see if my .NET Framework 4 was working right, I went into VS2010, opened up one of my .NET 4 projects, pressed F5, and it working fine.

So


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 8, 2010)

pm the error log if you don't mind, i'm stump man... 


@DRDNA, yea i really need to adjust those scores.... really big difference from yours and mine

I went ahead and re upload the 720p wmv in the rar to save others from that error, which i now think that's what's causing char[]rager error, so try that char


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 8, 2010)

CrackerJack said:


> @DRDNA, yea i really need to adjust those scores.... really big difference from yours and mine



Exactly what scores are you talking about? If it the harddrive bandwith just remember I am running four harddrives in raid0.


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 8, 2010)

yeah that, but look at the memory results also.. i have 7 digit where u have 8, but in your first screenshot yours was showing 7. so i'm kinda clueless on that, or is your memory that much more insane that mine lol but also on a side note, i'm thinking about removing the grade scale thing and just another piece of detail, for example fps on the 2 video test. but for the others theres avg mb/s which is what everyone see's but i believe it can also record highest and lowest mb/s..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 8, 2010)

Interesting. I'll see if I can give it a go later on.


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 8, 2010)

ok figure out why your number was so high, for some reason i choose to get memory block size and not bandwith results lol..... god i need some sleep


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 8, 2010)

CrackerJack said:


> ok figure out why your number was so high, for some reason i choose to get memory block size and not bandwith results lol..... god i need some sleep



lol...thats sounds more like it...Still all in all the work is coming along nicely.


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 8, 2010)

lol thanks man, but yeah i think next up will just have more details instead of grade scales. to much of a pain...


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 8, 2010)

CrackerJack said:


> lol thanks man, but yeah i think next up will just have more details instead of grade scales. to much of a pain...



Kewl...maybe you could make it produce an overall score...like add them all except the one that has a lower is better ..the decode one you could make that number represent a number that could be used to add to the addition of the numbering for an overall score...Just a thought.


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 8, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Kewl...maybe you could make it produce an overall score...like add them all except the one that has a lower is better ..the decode one you could make that number represent a number that could be used to add to the addition of the numbering for an overall score...Just a thought.



awesome thought... working on it now


----------



## char[] rager (Oct 8, 2010)

I sent you a pm with a screenshot of the error log.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 2, 2010)

All New And Improved Version Is Up!!!

Download Location, is on the first post!

Few bugs still into play, but that's part of it...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 12, 2011)

New Features Added...
You Can Now See Core Stats.. Up To 8 Cores!
New Video Added (Hair)
Easy Installer Added
Preview Options Added For Videos (Hover Over Decode Time Label)

Win Bench 2.0 First Post


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 12, 2011)

No idea what it means but it ran without a hiccup.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jan 12, 2011)

sounds cool ... not sure what it means either though lol


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 12, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> No idea what it means but it ran without a hiccup.



Looks good, I'll be adding some type of scoring system in next update.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 12, 2011)

A scoring preset can be made if you impliment or compair it maybe to some sort of database or preset benchmarks IE 2000mb/s read =6/10 etc. I appreciate the cite. Am I mentioned anyware in the program by chance?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 12, 2011)

Score Feature Added

Win Bench 2.0.1 First Post


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 12, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Score Feature Added
> 
> Win Bench 2.0.1 First Post



wow i should spend more time trying to understand what im reading. I guess skimming doesnt cut it all the time. 

EDIT:

First: Great job Amazing!

Second: What installer are you using/Program to make this?

Third: If your intrested I can host this. If you ever update the program (Write an updater for it) I can give you FTP access etc. That should make it easier then downloading 150mb everytime their is a patch. Which might deter people.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 12, 2011)

Latest try...


----------



## olithereal (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 12, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> wow i should spend more time trying to understand what im reading. I guess skimming doesnt cut it all the time.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Using Advance Installer

Yeah FTP access would be great.... Hopefully more ppl will start using this as another bench test... But yeah writing the patcher would take but like 5min


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 12, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Using Advance Installer
> 
> Yeah FTP access would be great.... Hopefully more ppl will start using this as another bench test... But yeah writing the patcher would take but like 5min



lets make it happen PM me.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 12, 2011)

Downloaded.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 13, 2011)

Version 2.0.2.0
Added Updater!
Download Link Updated! (Direct Link)

Thanks Solaris17!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 13, 2011)

This is still done with version 2.01:





BTW, I scored an A+ (which seems incorrect when seeing the scores above), though I do not have a screenshot as I forgot to make one. When redoing the benchmark I got the results above.

I will check version 2.02 later.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 13, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> This is still done with version 2.01:
> 
> [url]http://www.abload.de/img/winbench13-01-20117e68.png[/url]
> 
> ...



i've had results like that before... which it's something with Winsat... i've had results like that with and without this program


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 13, 2011)

Clicking on "No" when hitting update closes the bench anyway.

Suggestions:

Limit the scale more? Or explain how far it goes. I just scored an "E" but im not entirely sure if thats good or bad. does it go to Z? If so im doing well. If it goes to F thats not good.

Also. I dont understand the disk writes ram etc. is it in mb/s? You might want to append like a "MB/s" tag or something after the result. So it is more clear.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 13, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> Clicking on "No" when hitting update closes the bench anyway.
> 
> Suggestions:
> 
> ...



ok fix the closing issues

i just went back to my original scale. which just give you a number... instead of a letter rank

scaling detail:
Score = Results divided by Time... Then all scores are added at the end for the total score.. (Green Score)

Yeah i meant to add the tags... 

Update 2.0.3.0 is available via update


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 13, 2011)

Glitch in Updater, link to Updater on first post
Updated to 2.0.4.0


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 13, 2011)

Updater issue.


```
See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: Value of '989184' is not valid for 'Value'. 'Value' should be between 'minimum' and 'maximum'.
Parameter name: Value
   at System.Windows.Forms.ProgressBar.set_Value(Int32 value)
   at Updater.Main.Timer1_Tick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Timer.OnTick(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Timer.TimerNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
Win Bench Update
    Assembly Version: 1.0.1.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.1.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/Win%20Bench/Win%20Bench%20Update.exe
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.VisualBasic
    Assembly Version: 8.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 8.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Microsoft.VisualBasic/8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Runtime.Remoting
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Runtime.Remoting/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.
```


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 13, 2011)

damn it's doing it again

you did try the updater fix?

if the fix doesn't work... might have to uninstall and download lastest... i know sucks but was totally my fault


----------



## char[] rager (Jan 13, 2011)

I attempted to run the updater, and while it did not have any errors, it did seem like it was idling and not doing anything.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 13, 2011)

There's two updater's atm... one for win bench.. and one for the updater it's self. reason for the updater update, was due to the version check. 


but anyway... char[] rager Nice Score!


----------



## char[] rager (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank You. It was ran on the system listed in my specs.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 13, 2011)

If anyone is having issues.. things to try

First: Try The Updater Fix

Second: Uninstall and then Re download the lastest Setup


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 13, 2011)

When I try to run the application:

Description:
  Stopped working

Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	CLR20r3
  Problem Signature 01:	win bench.exe
  Problem Signature 02:	2.0.5.1
  Problem Signature 03:	4d2f6a56
  Problem Signature 04:	Win Bench
  Problem Signature 05:	2.0.5.1
  Problem Signature 06:	4d2f6a56
  Problem Signature 07:	19
  Problem Signature 08:	e0
  Problem Signature 09:	System.InvalidOperationException
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	1033


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 13, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> When I try to run the application:
> 
> Description:
> Stopped working
> ...



is this at start up?


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 14, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> is this at start up?



When I attempt to run Win Bench.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jan 14, 2011)

maybe this was answered ...

how could I use this to compare to other computers?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> maybe this was answered ...
> 
> how could I use this to compare to other computers?



It gives a score. crackerjack doesnt know yet but i might attempt a database.

EDIT:

2.0.5.1
click on "about"


```
See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.IO.FileNotFoundException: win bench update.exe
   at System.Diagnostics.FileVersionInfo.GetVersionInfo(String fileName)
   at Win_Bench.AbtBox.AboutBox1_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework64/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
Win Bench
    Assembly Version: 2.0.5.1
    Win32 Version: 2.0.5.1
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/Win%20Bench/Win%20Bench.exe
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.VisualBasic
    Assembly Version: 8.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 8.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Microsoft.VisualBasic/8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Runtime.Remoting
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Runtime.Remoting/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Management
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Management/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Management.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.
```

EDIT2::

Intresting it works now. But only after I ran the bench?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jan 14, 2011)

ok so trying to understand this better ...

Disk Seq - my computer read/write 216MB and 206MB in that amount of time ... lower time is better?

Disk Random - no idea ?

CPU Compression - computer compressed 1664MB in 11.44 seconds .... lower is better?

AES256 - compressed 326mb in 11.53secs ... lower is better?


Memory performance and DWM Thoughtout - no idea ?


Decodes - I have min and maxes ... but what do they mean?




Thanks for the help!!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 14, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> When I attempt to run Win Bench.


Running on the system in your spec? Off the top of my dead... i can't figure out why it would throw that.



Solaris17 said:


> It gives a score. crackerjack doesnt know yet but i might attempt a database.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...




Fix it



copenhagen69 said:


> ok so trying to understand this better ...
> 
> Disk Seq - my computer read/write 216MB and 206MB in that amount of time ... lower time is better?
> 
> ...



Quick explanatio... You want Low Times and High Results.. For Video.. You just want to hit as Max as high as you can, and for the same for Min. Video scoring will be change soon.. atm frame count and times are the only results that i can work with.





Note: Once i get some free time... Hopefully soon, I'll go threw the code for errors. Just right now I can only do what I or You see atm


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 15, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Running on the system in your spec? Off the top of my dead... i can't figure out why it would throw that.



Yes, the system in my specs.

Oh well, it is just a benchmark.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 18, 2011)

/keeping this alive. So cracker jack. you wouldnt be able to impliment an upload score thing would you?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 18, 2011)

here is my score, cool and simple bench.. i like it!!!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 18, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> /keeping this alive. So cracker jack. you wouldnt be able to impliment an upload score thing would you?



i might, give me a few days... i'll keep you updated


----------



## xbonez (Jan 18, 2011)

Cool! I'll run it on my x4 965 and 2600K and upload (once you have that functionality). It would be cool to have a Db.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey! Please state on post#1 that this is x64 and not x86


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 18, 2011)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Hey! Please state on post#1 that this is x64 and not x86



it should be working on x86


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 18, 2011)

Cracker... are you explicitly using a DX10/11 code path? If not, why is the installer blocking XP/2003 x86?  If you dont have a system to test x86/XP/2003, perhaps I can help.  Since *most* of your benchmark lovelyness is about disk performance, CPU and decode times, then if you are using DX10/11, make that part of the bench optional. This would be a GREAT quick bench for all machines.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 18, 2011)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Cracker... are you explicitly using DX10/11? If not, why is the installer blocking XP/2003 x86?  If you dont have a system to test x86/XP/2003, perhaps I can help.



cause winsat isn't supported by anything else except Vista/Win 7


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 18, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> cause winsat isn't supported by anything else except Vista/Win 7


Oh, you are using winsat.  And your tool just shows a better, more detailed, output?

>> http://blog.brothersoft.com/tag/winsat/

winsat is do-able on XP see link

It would be better to allow your installer to install... but to show a warning once executed that winsat is or isnt installed and therefore stop later. Not make it explicitly an *install* condition.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 18, 2011)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Oh, you are using winsat.  And your tool just shows a better, more detailed, output?



yes


Completely Bonkers said:


> >> http://blog.brothersoft.com/tag/winsat/
> 
> winsat is do-able on XP see link
> 
> It would be better to allow your installer to install... but to show a warning once executed that winsat is or isnt installed and therefore stop later. Not make it explicitly an *install* condition.



I'm aware it's do-able... it can be a headache.. i've done it


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 18, 2011)

I was able to get winsat up and running using the link http://blog.brothersoft.com/tag/winsat/ within 60 seconds. As part of the exercise I came across Universal Extractor http://legroom.net/software/uniextract which is MARVELLOUS!

Only problem is I can't open your installer. LOL!  How about a portable download in a ZIP/RAR?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 18, 2011)

i got it to work on XP I called it XP mark. getting it to work sucked. it was the biggest headache and my original creation was way simpler then cracker jacks. It might be possible and maybe someday we could convince him but I think he wants to work out the kinks on this version first.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 18, 2011)

Roger that. PITA is worth avoiding.

PS. is lg3.info out-of-order?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 18, 2011)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Roger that. PITA is worth avoiding.
> 
> PS. is lg3.info out-of-order?



it is were did you find a link to it? I thought i fixed them all.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 18, 2011)

New Updates
Win Bench: 2.0.6.1
Updater: 1.0.4.0


Been sure to update the updater first...

New Updater:
Shows A List Of Fixes For Win Bench

Checks Files, If Anything is missing or corrupt it will download it (May have a few issues still)


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 18, 2011)

@ Completely Bonkers

If you can supply me the winsat file for x86... I'll work with it. All mine systems are Win7 x64.. expect for my HTPC which is Win XP Home.. So that will give me a test system


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 18, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> it is were did you find a link to it? I thought i fixed them all.


http://www.google.com/cse?q="guest@lg3.info" (that wasnt my actual search, i looked for "XP bench")


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 19, 2011)

```
See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.IO.IOException: Could not complete operation since a file already exists in this path 'C:\Users\Solaris17.Callisto\AppData\Local\Temp\WinBench\data\1080p.wmv'.
   at Microsoft.VisualBasic.Devices.Network.DownloadFile(Uri address, String destinationFileName, ICredentials networkCredentials, Boolean showUI, Int32 connectionTimeout, Boolean overwrite, UICancelOption onUserCancel)
   at Microsoft.VisualBasic.Devices.Network.DownloadFile(String address, String destinationFileName, String userName, String password, Boolean showUI, Int32 connectionTimeout, Boolean overwrite, UICancelOption onUserCancel)
   at Microsoft.VisualBasic.Devices.Network.DownloadFile(String address, String destinationFileName, String userName, String password, Boolean showUI, Int32 connectionTimeout, Boolean overwrite)
   at Microsoft.VisualBasic.Devices.Network.DownloadFile(String address, String destinationFileName, String userName, String password)
   at Updater.Main.Timer2_Tick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Timer.OnTick(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Timer.TimerNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
Win Bench Update
    Assembly Version: 1.0.4.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.4.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/Win%20Bench/Win%20Bench%20Update.exe
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.VisualBasic
    Assembly Version: 8.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 8.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Microsoft.VisualBasic/8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Runtime.Remoting
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Runtime.Remoting/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.
```

this is when I ran the new updater. i tried to hit continue (ignore error) it wouldnt it was caught in a loop. I hit quite and it started win bench it reports the newest version. But I dont think the hair file changed.

I then tried opening winbench and updating using the menu system. It says update needed but reports current version as 1.0.4 and the update as 1.0.4 but my program version is 2.0.6.1 (reported after failed update above actual version might still be 2.0.5?)


----------



## chevy350 (Feb 1, 2011)

seems to have worked fine for me


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 18, 2011)

2.3.1.0 Update
Some major performance increase's


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 18, 2011)

New version, but it still will not run on my machine:


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 18, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> New version, but it still will not run on my machine:



which windows you running? and you have .net 3 installed?


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 18, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> which windows you running? and you have .net 3 installed?



Ultimate x64 SP1.

.NET Framework 4 (4.0.30319).

EDIT: A little Googling reveals that, apparently, .NET 3.5 is an integral part of Windows 7.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 18, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> Ultimate x64 SP1.
> 
> .NET Framework 4 (4.0.30319).



Pretty much I am running the same setup. I am going to download and try this as well to see if it installs and runs


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 18, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Pretty much I am running the same setup. I am going to download and try this as well to see if it installs and runs



Thank you, please let us know if it works.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 18, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> Thank you, please let us know if it works.



Will do, it should be here in just a few minutes


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

i'll see what my system does when it finished downloading (any chance of a faster host please)


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2011)

Sub'd 
SSD safe?


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 18, 2011)

Also downloading


----------



## erocker (Apr 18, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Sub'd
> SSD safe?



With the amount of bench's you're running on your SSD, nothing is safe. You'll probablly end up burning them out!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 18, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> Thank you, please let us know if it works.



Well it worked fine on my system. 







Not sure what is going on Arctucas. Do you have an antivirus program that might be borking the download possibly?


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 18, 2011)

@stinger608,

I use KIS 2011, but it did not flag anything in the download, which it usually does if it sees anything 'suspicious'.

I see the Kaspersky gadget on your screenshot, so if it working for you, it is probably something other than KIS?


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's mine:


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 18, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> @stinger608,
> 
> I use KIS 2011, but it did not flag anything in the download, which it usually does if it sees anything 'suspicious'.
> 
> I see the Kaspersky gadget on your screenshot, so if it working for you, it is probably something other than KIS?



Kaspersky actually flagged it when it was about to install. I had to allow the installation. Not sure if that has anything to do with it. Maybe turn your antivirus off when downloading and installing. Just an idea. Don't know if that is it or not.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> With the amount of bench's you're running on your SSD, nothing is safe. You'll probablly end up burning them out!


I just ran ATTO today Erocker, the last time was a week or so ago. I know about benching.. Id like an option to turn off the disk option in this program and use the decode part


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 18, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Kaspersky actually flagged it when it was about to install. I had to allow the installation. Not sure if that has anything to do with it. Maybe turn your antivirus off when downloading and installing. Just an idea. Don't know if that is it or not.



Interesting, KIS did not flag it for me, which it normally does with nearly everything I install.

I will try re-downloading.

EDIT: No luck; dowloaded and installed with KIS turned off, same result.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 18, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> Ultimate x64 SP1.
> 
> .NET Framework 4 (4.0.30319).
> 
> EDIT: A little Googling reveals that, apparently, .NET 3.5 is an integral part of Windows 7.



Right, wasn't sure if u were running Vista..

Only thing I can think of is your AV, It's use to flag in Norton. But I had that fix, I'll check your case out tho



fullinfusion said:


> Sub'd
> SSD safe?


Should be... I don't have SSD to test with



Arctucas said:


> Interesting, KIS did not flag it for me, which it normally does with nearly everything I install.
> 
> I will try re-downloading.
> 
> EDIT: No luck; dowloaded and installed with KIS turned off, same result.



I'll check it out tomorrow, about to head out.

Error does occur at start-up?


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 18, 2011)

Does this look correct?


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 18, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> <SNIP>
> Error does occur at start-up?



Every time I run Win Bench.exe, whether normally or as Administrator.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 19, 2011)

@CrackerJack,

By chance, does winsat need to be running in task scheduler in order for WinBench to work?


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 19, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> @CrackerJack,
> 
> By chance, does winsat need to be running in task scheduler in order for WinBench to work?



No, nothing needs to run in the background.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 19, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> No, nothing needs to run in the background.



Well then, I have no idea. 

I have tried it with KIS turned off, I tried uninstalling .NET 4 and only using the .NET 3.5, I tried it in Safe Mode, I downloaded it twice in case one was corrupted, it simply will not run on my main rig.

However, I tried the application on one of my other PCs (G31, E5300, Win7 Home Premium x64 SP1) and it ran OK. It also has KIS 2011 installed.

The only other difference is that I have 'tweaked' my main rig, and the G31 rig is basically at defaults.

I would like to try out your benchmark on my main rig, but it appears that is not possible.

Perhaps I will, if I remember, run it next time I do a re-install (I do one about every three months) before I start 'tweaking' and see if it will work then. I will post the results either way.

Thanks.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 19, 2011)

my winbench seamed to semi work

for the first 5 tests all i got was this







But the other tests work and give me numbers which look very big - my decode times i've beaten char[] rager and he has an i7 with gtx 580 vs me with a phenom ii with gts 250 - this test may not be too accurate


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> my winbench seamed to semi work
> 
> for the first 5 tests all i got was this
> 
> ...



Processor has nothing to do with, video card yes... and it depends what codec you are using. Those two things makes the biggest difference.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 19, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Processor has nothing to do with, video card yes... and it depends what codec you are using. Those two things makes the biggest difference.



Still do you have a fix for the first 5?

and i think it should be locked to one codec if a different one means a gts 250 can outperform a gtx 580


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Still do you have a fix for the first 5?
> 
> and i think it should be locked to one codec if a different one means a gts 250 can outperform a gtx 580



working on it now


i have no control over that


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 19, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> working on it now
> 
> 
> i have no control over that



woo!!!, that means i can get the high score just by having a better codec


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 19, 2011)

try the latest update... it might not fix the problem completely, but it will allow me to find the exact problem


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 19, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> try the latest update... it might not fix the problem completely, but it will allow me to find the exact problem



exactly the same error, i'm sorry to say but it dosn't seam to have fixed a thing


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> exactly the same error, i'm sorry to say but it dosn't seam to have fixed a thing



same results as was in the screenshot before? that's odd, it shouldn't be doing that... i look deeper


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 19, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> same results as was in the screenshot before? that's odd, it shouldn't be doing that... i look deeper



yeah






[/IMG]


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 19, 2011)

just ran it another 5 times and for the first 3, bits of your program started working

i've now gained random read/write and a total score (low as i'm missing 3 fields)

However one thing thats gained my attention is that the decode time for my pc isn't just unusually high it varies by about 10000 each way every time i do it

here's a run through now


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 2, 2011)

New Update!
Check OP For Download


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 2, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> New Update!
> Check OP For Download



im so happy this is alive again. The small devs need to keep cranking out gold.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> im so happy this is alive again. The small devs need to keep cranking out gold.



Yea sorry man, Been working on some other side projects. But last night I got to thinking about some new ways of approaching problems that previous version had. Then BOOM.. 8 or so hours later here we are lol. I've tested the crap out of this on all my systems.. flawless. So finger cross


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 3, 2011)

excellent now you should just add some kind of results online thing.


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 3, 2011)

@CrackerJack,

The new version appears to want to run on my rig, here is what I get when it first starts:






But after it goes into the (graphics test?), I get this error:






Here is the text of the error:

************** Exception Text **************
System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not find file 'C:\Users\(USERNAME DELETED)\AppData\Local\WinBench\d3d.xml'.
File name: 'C:\Users\(USERNAME DELETED)\AppData\Local\WinBench\d3d.xml'
   at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
   at System.IO.FileStream.Init(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, Int32 rights, Boolean useRights, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, SECURITY_ATTRIBUTES 

secAttrs, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize)
   at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
   at System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrlDelegate(Object xmlResolver)
   at System.Threading.CompressedStack.runTryCode(Object userData)
   at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup(TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
   at System.Threading.CompressedStack.Run(CompressedStack compressedStack, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrl()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
   at WinBench.ResultsGather.D3D()
   at WinBench.Main.D3DWorker_Done(Object sender, RunWorkerCompletedEventArgs e)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5444 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework64/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
WinBench
    Assembly Version: 3.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 3.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Downloads/WinBenchv3.0.0.0/WinBench.exe
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.VisualBasic
    Assembly Version: 8.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 8.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Microsoft.VisualBasic/8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Runtime.Remoting
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Runtime.Remoting/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Management
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Management/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Management.dll
----------------------------------------
Accessibility
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Accessibility/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Accessibility.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.


When I click 'Continue', the error windows closes, and although the application is still running, nothing else happens.

I would really like to help you sort this out, if you need any information, just ask.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm about to upload another version shortly... I still have to add all the error codes. And I'm curtaining adding a online database


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 3, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> I'm about to upload another version shortly... I still have to add all the error codes. And I'm curtaining adding a online database



Looking forward to it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 3, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> I'm about to upload another version shortly... I still have to add all the error codes. And I'm curtaining adding a online database



you better or imma fight you.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 3, 2011)

Works great on my laptop and my Desktop.

Great work!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

@Arctucas Give this a try, And tell me which error number pops up...

Attach includes database, Still working on some features...


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 3, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> @Arctucas Give this a try, And tell me which error number pops up...
> 
> Attach includes database, Still working on some features...



It appears to have completed without throwing up an error, although I get this as a result:


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 3, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> It appears to have completed without throwing up an error, although I get this as a result:
> 
> http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll305/Arctucas/WinBench3000screenshot.jpg



wait a sec, do you have your user folder on a diffirent HDD?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

yea forgot to update post, there should be a error file on your desktop... open and copy here plz


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 3, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> wait a sec, do you have your user folder on a diffirent HDD?



No, it is on C:\


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 3, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> yea forgot to update post, there should be a error file on your desktop... open and copy here plz



I see no error file?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

Try this one, I may have up the wrong one. Error file won't show till you select "Start"


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 3, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Try this one, I may have up the wrong one. Error file won't show till you select "Start"



OK, I ran it three times on DX10/1080p, but there is no error file and the result is always like the previous screenshot?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> OK, I ran it three times on DX10/1080p, but there is no error file and the result is always like the previous screenshot?



have u tried DX9? same results? If same.. I might have figure it out. If you can so kindly upload your WinSAT file ("System32"). That would be great, if it's not there... well that would be a problem too


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 3, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> have u tried DX9? same results? If same.. I might have figure it out. If you can so kindly upload your WinSAT file ("System32"). That would be great, if it's not there... well that would be a problem too



Yes, DX9 gives the same result.

Do you mean WinSAT.exe?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

ok thought so

yes WinSAT.exe, (C:\Windows\System32\WinSAT.exe)
I just wanna check the file info on it.


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 3, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> ok thought so
> 
> yes WinSAT.exe, (C:\Windows\System32\WinSAT.exe)
> I just wanna check the file info on it.



For some reason, I cannot see it when I try to use the 'Manage Attachments', although it is definitely there when I open the System32 folder in Windows Explorer.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

Same here, try copying to desktop then upload


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 3, 2011)

It failed.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

Nevermind, the error log was sent to wrong location... grr i need sleep
But anyway error log will show in same location as winbench.exe location
Copy the info, and post a screenshot
I'll check back in the mourning...


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 3, 2011)

I zipped it and it seems to have uploaded.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep that's what i thought, different version of WinSAT... Looks like i'll be embedded my version into the app tomorrow.


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 3, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Nevermind, the error log was sent to wrong location... grr i need sleep
> But anyway error log will show in same location as winbench.exe location
> Copy the info, and post a screenshot
> I'll check back in the mourning...



WinBench.exe in is my C:\Downloads folder, but there is no error log to be found.

What is the name of the error log, maybe I can search for it?


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 3, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Yep that's what i thought, different version of WinSAT... Looks like i'll be embedded my version into the app tomorrow.



OK, I will give the new version a try when you upload it.

Thank you.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

New Version v3.0.1.0
Please Be Sure You Read Changes!


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 3, 2011)

@CrackerJack,

It appears you are making progress, I do have the error.txt file with the new version.

However...

Error: DiskSeqRead
Could not find file 'C:\Users\(USERNAME DELETED)\AppData\Local\WinBench\diskread.xml'.
Error: DiskSeqWrite
Could not find file 'C:\Users\(USERNAME DELETED)\AppData\Local\WinBench\diskwrite.xml'.
Error: DiskRanRead
Could not find file 'C:\Users\(USERNAME DELETED)\AppData\Local\WinBench\diskrandomread.xml'.
Error: DiskRanWrite
Could not find file 'C:\Users\(USERNAME DELETED)\AppData\Local\WinBench\diskrandomwrite.xml'.
Error: CPUCompression
Could not find file 'C:\Users\(USERNAME DELETED)\AppData\Local\WinBench\compression2.xml'.
Error: CPUCompressionAES
Could not find file 'C:\Users\(USERNAME DELETED)\AppData\Local\WinBench\encryption.xml'.
Error: Memory
Could not find file 'C:\Users\(USERNAME DELETED)\AppData\Local\WinBench\mem.xml'.
Error: d3d Results
Could not find file 'C:\Users\(USERNAME DELETED)\AppData\Local\WinBench\d3d.xml'.
Error: DiskSeqRead
Could not find file 'C:\Users\(USERNAME DELETED)\AppData\Local\WinBench\diskread.xml'.
Error: DiskSeqWrite
Could not find file 'C:\Users\(USERNAME DELETED)\AppData\Local\WinBench\diskwrite.xml'.
Error: DiskRanRead
Could not find file 'C:\Users\(USERNAME DELETED)\AppData\Local\WinBench\diskrandomread.xml'.
Error: DiskRanWrite
Could not find file 'C:\Users\(USERNAME DELETED)\AppData\Local\WinBench\diskrandomwrite.xml'.
Error: CPUCompression
Could not find file 'C:\Users\(USERNAME DELETED)\AppData\Local\WinBench\compression2.xml'.
Error: CPUCompressionAES
Could not find file 'C:\Users\(USERNAME DELETED)\AppData\Local\WinBench\encryption.xml'.
Error: Memory
Could not find file 'C:\Users\(USERNAME DELETED)\AppData\Local\WinBench\mem.xml'.
Error: d3d Results
Could not find file 'C:\Users\(USERNAME DELETED)\AppData\Local\WinBench\d3d.xml'.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 3, 2011)

I have no clue what it means...


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 3, 2011)

I thought I might try using other User accounts on my rig;

Guest account would not even start the application, I got an 'Access Denied' error for the Error.txt?

I tried using the true Administrator account (even though my normal account has Admin rights), and it actually worked!


DX9 default





DX9 720p





DX9 1080p






DX10 default





DX10 720p





DX10 1080p




Now, the question is; are these results good, bad, indifferent?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for figuring out the problem, I don't think I have that much control over that. But I'll look into it

note: A new version will be up soon, added a Online Scores View 


@Arctucas Those results are good, If you want to do a good comparison. Test between DX 9/10 both at 1080p.


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 3, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Thanks for figuring out the problem, I don't think I have that much control over that. But I'll look into it
> 
> note: A new version will be up soon, added a Online Scores View
> 
> ...



So, is it a permissions issue?

From the error log, it appears the .xml files are not being written to the WinBench folder in my AppData, and therefore cannot be used?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> So, is it a permissions issue?
> 
> From the error log, it appears the .xml files are not being written to the WinBench folder in my AppData, and therefore cannot be used?



yea it's a permission issues. Due to being a hidden user location, I'm gonna change the location... prob Documents Folder. We will see


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 3, 2011)

If you make. Require admin privileges it might work, @A try right clicking and running as admin on the account it didn't work under before.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> If you make. Require admin privileges it might work, @A try right clicking and running as admin on the account it didn't work under before.



WinBench requires Admin, Just to run.

But I've change the location, So now it shouldn't be a worry now


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 3, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> If you make. Require admin privileges it might work, @A try right clicking and running as admin on the account it didn't work under before.



I did, and it did not work.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 3, 2011)

Good News!, i can confirm that winbench does not work on vista x86 at all!!!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Good News!, i can confirm that winbench does not work on vista x86 at all!!



lol I know, Reason why i mention... Read changes. Each WinSAT is different on different on OS. Some calls were removed, some added and some hidden. But I'm working on Windows x86 soon. I only have x64 on my systems. So ff anyone wants to PM there WinSAT for Windows x86, Vista x86/x64. That would be great. Vista Upgrade Advisor was removed from Microsoft site, so I can't get them there. But with all that said, Vista users maybe not get the same results (Direct 3D Test)


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 3, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> lol I know, Reason why i mention... Read changes.



and you expected me to believe what you wrote?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd take everything he says with a grain of salt /sips beer and waits for response.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

New Version v3.0.2.0
Check OP For Download


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> New Version v3.0.2.0
> Check OP For Download



i'm going to have to try this anyway


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i'm going to have to try this anyway



knock yourself out... WinSAT Win7 x64 is built into it, And it's picky.... very picky


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 3, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> knock yourself out... WinSAT Win7 x64 is built into it, And it's picky.... very picky



GREAT NEWS, IT WORKS!!!

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=110603/60.png

not really, i'm joking (what, i'm the joker?)


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 3, 2011)

It works!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

Cool! Guess I'll go back to work now lol
I'm gonna try something new next, so maybe the vista and win7 x86 users can uses. Won't be perfect, but It should work till I get some WinSAT


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

I Need Some Tester For This Beta, Windows 7 x86, Vista x86/x64
Like Always, Post Results Here, And Which OS Your Using


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok you asked for it!!!







trying the beta now...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

@cheesy999 Now one more favor, try ("winsat d3d -dx10") and ("winsat d3d -dx9") . then screenshot.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 3, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> @cheesy999 Now one more favor, try ("winsat d3d -dx10") and ("winsat d3d -dx9") . then screenshot.



ok will do in a sec, for now...







Just so you know this is my system specs rig


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

Attach your WinSAT file please, Trying to find my Vista Disk for Dual Boot lol


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 3, 2011)

doesn't work with the dx 9/10 tags
for example

with




without






will get you the file in a sec


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

No worries, I see the problem now.. Thanks Man!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 3, 2011)

i've already done winsat d3d and it worked and '-disp on' dosn't, it would seem like vista doesn't like these commands your adding


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i've already done winsat d3d and it worked and '-disp on' dosn't, it would seem like vista doesn't like these commands your adding



hmm ok, well test won't be visible. But It will work till I find a workaround


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 3, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> hmm ok, well test won't be visible. But It will work till I find a workaround



test shows a white screen with some moving grey areas


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

Alright, Give This A Try


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 3, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Alright, Give This A Try



same as always unfortunately (for the disk read at least, its taking ages)

EDIT:Something is working!!!! (unfortunately not TPU's upload tool)


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> same as always unfortunately (for the disk read at least, its taking ages)
> 
> EDIT:Something is working!!!!



Alright, figured a few would still mess up. Installing Vista now, so it will be a bit till I get a better working version up. and plus i'm heading out in a couple hours


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 3, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Alright, figured a few would still mess up. Installing Vista now, so it will be a bit till I get a better working version up. and plus i'm heading out in a couple hours



Got a pic finally (what took the uploader so long?)


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 5, 2011)

New Version v3.0.3.0
I've had decided to remove Vista altogether, Vista WinSAT doesn't record all the same readings as Windows 7.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 5, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> I've had decided to remove Vista altogether, Vista WinSAT doesn't record all the same readings as Windows 7.



no vista


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh dammit, i guess i cracked the Highscore!





I think, the tool needs a little reworking there!


----------

